# Aquascaping



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey guys what do you think is the better looking aquascaping?

top? middle? or bottom?

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d27/shwiga/mom.jpg


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Top by far looks the best. I like plants in my aquariums.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Middle for me. It looks very close to the way my 84g is set up. If you want to add plants I would add them to the rock structures and black background you have pictured in the second snap.


----------



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

lol the 2nd pic is just for fun that i did on paint. But really, I can't change the color of my background now.  I will just make sure I paint my next tank black. The top pic is how my tank looks like right now.


----------



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

*iceblue* I agree the middle picture looks very similar to your tank!


----------

